# Kommunikation Beckhoff EL6631-0010 mit S7-1500, ProfiNet



## chrigu (17 Dezember 2014)

Muss eine Kommunikation mit einer Beckhoff-Steuerung aufbauen. Dazu wurde auch der Beckhoff-Steuerung die Klemme EL6631-0010 eingebaut. 
In der Hardware vom TIA V13 konnte ich auch alles soweit konfigurieren. 

Prinzipiell läuft die Kommunikation aber es leuchtet immer noch die rote Lampe auf der S7-1500.
Laut Diagnose steht dort das der falsche Typ von dieser Klemme gesteckt ist. Sieht für mich danach aus als würde mit Konfigurierten E/A Modulen nicht ganz passen. 

Wir haben 4DWORD Eingänge und 4DWORD Ausgänge. Können auch problemlos gelesen und geschrieben werden. Von daher kann es nur ein untergeordnetes Problem sein.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Klemme und Siemens SPS. Müssen ev. noch zusätzliche E/A in der Hardwarekonfig gesteckt werden?


----------

